# Can someone help identify this wood?



## Dclettiere (Mar 19, 2021)

My father found this wood a few years ago from a tree that had been cut down by the city. He says it’s very hard but doesn’t smell like oak. Please see pics one is if the wood grain of a piece he milled and another shows another piece not yet milled with bark- help is appreciated greatly!


----------



## Dclettiere (Mar 19, 2021)

Also the tree was from northern Illinois (Chicago suburbs)


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Bark and grain look like Oak to me. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum 
It looks like red oak to me also


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mila (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello good Morning. This tree is typical of South America, and is easily found in Brazil. Its veins and its light brown color are characteristic of the jatoba tree. Its shell is also identical to Jatobá. Jatobá is a word in Portuguese that does not have an accurate English translation. The characteristics of this wood are: With a rating of 2,820 on the Janka scale, it is a tree of hard and dense wood, which makes the use of hand tools difficult. It may be brown, yellow or salmon pink when slaughtered. Because it becomes reddish with time and the sun, it is popularly used in the manufacture of floors, cabinets and furniture. Here I have a lot of this wood. It is considered a noble wood and it looks more beautiful when it is attacked by fungi. The fungi leave it in the shape of stunned wood. Sorry for a translation error. This text was translated by google translator.


----------



## Mila (Mar 20, 2021)

See some of my work here in Brazil. All the woods that are in light brown color were made with this jatoba wood. This wood that is the same as yours, when well sanded and waxed, greatly enhances her designs.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

I am thinking it is a Norway Maple as I have several on my property in Upstate NY and they all have that deep grove bark on them.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Dclettiere said:


> My father found this wood a few years ago from a tree that had been cut down by the city. He says it’s very hard but doesn’t smell like oak. Please see pics one is if the wood grain of a piece he milled and another shows another piece not yet milled with bark- help is appreciated greatly!
> View attachment 398120
> 
> View attachment 398121


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I think it is persimmon. I have used it for making boxes.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Mila


----------



## Mila (Mar 20, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Mila


Dear Old55, Thank you for your reception and hospitality.
You Australians are very gentleman.
Sorry for any translation error. I always write polite, kind and complimentary words. Some translation from Portuguese may be altered or meaningless. The translation was done by the google translator.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

I can't help you with your question but welcome to the forum.


----------



## dmengland45 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dclettiere said:


> Also the tree was from northern Illinois (Chicago suburbs)


I think it is hickory. The color and grain pattern look like it and the bark is distinctly different than oak or maple.


----------



## KPH (May 31, 2011)

It could be Elm. Grain and bark both look like it.


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

Dclettiere said:


> My father found this wood a few years ago from a tree that had been cut down by the city. He says it’s very hard but doesn’t smell like oak. Please see pics one is if the wood grain of a piece he milled and another shows another piece not yet milled with bark- help is appreciated greatly!
> View attachment 398120
> 
> View attachment 398121


Looks like Butternut to me. Did it have compound leaves? Does it get fuzzy when you try to sand it? Butternut is pretty soft, easily dented with the fingernail and carved with a knife.

Art Schmitt


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Dclettiere said:


> My father found this wood a few years ago from a tree that had been cut down by the city. He says it’s very hard but doesn’t smell like oak. Please see pics one is if the wood grain of a piece he milled and another shows another piece not yet milled with bark- help is appreciated greatly!
> View attachment 398120
> 
> View attachment 398121


It reminds me of ash. I once







made a table from ash; see attached photo.


----------



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

Dclettiere said:


> My father found this wood a few years ago from a tree that had been cut down by the city. He says it’s very hard but doesn’t smell like oak. Please see pics one is if the wood grain of a piece he milled and another shows another piece not yet milled with bark- help is appreciated greatly!
> View attachment 398120
> 
> View attachment 398121





Dclettiere said:


> My father found this wood a few years ago from a tree that had been cut down by the city. He says it’s very hard but doesn’t smell like oak. Please see pics one is if the wood grain of a piece he milled and another shows another piece not yet milled with bark- help is appreciated greatly!
> View attachment 398120
> 
> View attachment 398121


Looks like Hickory. Hickory is very hard,


----------



## sonnywiehe (Mar 4, 2011)

KPH said:


> It could be Elm. Grain and bark both look like it.


I think you've nailed it.


----------



## drosskennedy (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like Hickory.


----------



## RiovistaAndy (Feb 20, 2019)

Dclettiere said:


> My father found this wood a few years ago from a tree that had been cut down by the city. He says it’s very hard but doesn’t smell like oak. Please see pics one is if the wood grain of a piece he milled and another shows another piece not yet milled with bark- help is appreciated greatly!
> View attachment 398120
> 
> View attachment 398121


It looks very much like the trees that cities out here in California plant, Elm.
One note, here in Northern California the elm is having problems with a disease that's rapidly killing them off. Good and bad. Bad for the loss of the big trees shade. Good for those of us who use 'Urban Lumber' as our first choice. We even have a couple of custom sawers that have kilns, well more like warm air dryers.


----------



## Gary Lee (Jul 9, 2007)

My vote is Ash. I assumed it would be a no brainer, but now maybe not.


----------



## WoodAbuser (Aug 27, 2020)

I vote for Elm. It's not unusual for Upper Midwest cities to remove elm trees due to Dutch Elm Disease.
Look up the disease; you may want to destroy any bark.


----------



## bobschulz (Feb 6, 2012)

I am pretty sure the wood is from a catalpa tree. It turns quite nicely and has a pretty grain and color.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @WoodAbuser


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations on your first post @KPH


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulation of your first post also @bobschulz


----------



## AJerry (May 2, 2012)

Looks like Paulownia. Not too common but Here is picture of piece I have. l


----------

